# Wizard Of Oz Special Effects



## draco17315 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hello all, I am looking for some ideas for effects for the wizard of oz. We are doing this over the summer for a benefit her in PA. First I am trying to see if there is a way to do the curling of the withces legs under the house? Second, what is the best way to make it snow (on a budget)? Any other special effects ideas are welcome as well. Thanks for any help


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jun 21, 2010)

You can try downspout extenders, some air and a little ingenuity to seal up the air leaks. Deflate to retract.



Snowing on a budget depends on the budget. If you search these forums you will find several threads on snow making machines, snow troughs, lighting effects, and other techniques.


----------



## DuckJordan (Jun 21, 2010)

we also used a very simple approach to the witches feet. We actually had a technician where the socks on her hands and when the time came she just curled he arms up.


----------



## zmb (Jun 21, 2010)

An easy way to produce snow involves hanging a trough made of fabric on a batten that also has holes cut in the bottom and filling it with shredded white or clear plastic. Your local theatrical supplier may sell prepackaged "snow" that you can use. To make it snow, have a rope running from the trough to somewhere backstage that can be tugged on and it will snow.

See the wiki entry snow cradle.


----------



## MNBallet (Jun 22, 2010)

I worked the national touring show of Wizard just a few months ago. For the witches legs they used a good hard pair that looked great. Then when the wicked witch of the west shows up, Glinda walked over to the legs and her long flowy dress covered them completely, allowing crew to pull them out from behind the house.

Ken Pogin
Production / Tour Manager
Minnesota Ballet


----------

